# Question about Autofest



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Can someone tell a little more about the up coming Autofest. Is this geared for HO and diecast or is it for miniture cars of all scales? Its really bad that I live close and have never been there. Sundance  :freak:


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

I'll try and help but I need to ask, did you go to the site first and click on each event listed on the top of the page? This will give you a page description of each item, rules, castings involved, cost if any and format. If you have not done that then please check out www.theautofest.com.

After that point if you have any more detail oriented questions I can better help. AutoFest encourages die-cast and slots of all scales and gauges but I'm confident in saying "most" of this will evolve around 1:64th scale die-cast and H.O. scale slots. Will guys be selling and trading others? Sure, but the venders and dealers tend to go with the hot stuff.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Thanks Mark


----------

